# Please I need your help about incident on 3/10/08



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello,

I'm here from another forum and I'm looking for a report about a hit and run that happened 3/10/08. The accident involved a motorcycle rider that was hit by a black SUV and the victims first name is Tarik.

Is there such an incident on this date? If you cannot provide details just a reply with if a police report was filed in this matter would be of great help.

Edit: This is in the Ft. Meade area of MD

Thanks,
Mezz


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mezzanine06 said:


> Edit: This is in the *Ft. Meade area of MD*


You've clearly come to the right place. hang tight and you'll get exactly the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

SargeLorenzo said:


> You've clearly come to the right place. hang tight and you'll get exactly the answer you're looking for.


I'm sorry if this is going to be a second post but I don't see my reply. I realize this is Mass but I was hoping there was a way to check MD police reports. I apologize if there isn't and will remove my post.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mezz - this is a discussion forum, not an official police agency of any kind.

I think you need to contact a police department about 400 miles closer than the folks on this site are.
Start with the Ft. Meade police or the Maryland State Police. Good luck.


----------

